# Pen Mouse mini 'Review'



## Hoggy (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I just got a wireless pen mouse, along with an Intuos Pro small - and thought I'd give my thoughts about the pen mouse.

For $11 (the price when I ordered it), the pen mouse might be a great alternative to a graphics tablet.  Since I do also have a tablet now - I'd say of course the tablet would be best..  But one might very well be able to get just as good with maneuvering the pen mouse vs. a regular mouse.  It's quite a handy little device, even if you already _have _a tablet.  I use it on my lap/leg the most and it's perfect for that!

Anyhoo, here is a link for the one I got..  For $11/FS, you can *not* go wrong with it!  (btw, it actually has 3 DPI settings, not 2.)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BS67S78?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00

There are also versions with the the bottom of the pen tip that act as the left-click button, which might imitate a tablet more closely..  But since I knew I was getting a tablet at the same time, I felt that this one would better facilitate use on my leg.  My thinking was that having the button on the bottom would get 'caught' on clothing.


----------

